# Sergeant Wesley Richard Whitmore Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Wesley Richard Whitmore Jr.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Polk County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Sunday, December 12, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 60
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, December 12, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Wesley Whitmore was struck and killed by a vehicle in the parking lot of a convenience store in Winter Haven.

The elderly driver of an an SUV traveling on an adjacent roadway lost control of the vehicle. The vehicle crashed through a metal barrier, struck a woman and business, then traveled through a parking lot and struck Sergeant Whitmore's patrol car. The impact pushed the patrol car into Sergeant Whitmore, who had just exited it.

Sergeant Whitmore had served with the Polk County Sheriff's Office for 15 years after retiring from the U.S. Air Force. He is survived by his wife and several grown children.

Agency Contact Information
Polk County Sheriff's Office
455 N. Broadway Avenue
Bartow, FL 33830

Phone: (863) 533-0344

_*Please contact the Polk County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in peace Sarge.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

